# radeon - TV-Out



## newboy (18. November 2003)

Tagchen an alle....
ich habe da ein kleines problemchen vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen, folgendes
ich habe eine Radeon 9200 mit TV-Out, letztens habe ich mir auch die passenden kabel besorgt um es an mein Fernseher mit einem Scart eingang anzuschließen. Als ich es angeschlossen hatte, hatte ich nur ein schwarz/weiß bild und das bild war recht unscharf.
Wenn ich das hier richtig verstanden habe hat die schärfe eher mit der aufösung zu tun aber wie schaffe ich es nun das das Bild farbig ist` Ach ja noch etwas, wenn ich mal einen Film am Rechner laufen lasse dann kann man das auf dem Fernseher gar nicht sehe. Einige haben mir gesagt das mein Fernseher eventuell zu alt ist und andere meinten das mit Scart anschluß eventuell etwas nicht stimmt...
Also woran könnte es jetzt liegen

Ach ja wenn ich bei den einstellungen auf Overscan drücke dann wird es komischerweise farbig aber die farben schimmern richtig derbe und beim nächsten einschalten ist wieder alles S/W

Naja ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für eure mühe

mfg
newboy


----------



## tuxracer (18. November 2003)

Ich weiss nicht wie das mit der ATI Karte ist, aber bei der Matrox hat man die Möglichkeit den TV Ausgang auf Composite,oder auf RGB SCART zu stellen, wobei sich je nach TV Gerät beim einen nix ändert, weil dieser SCART beides unterstützt, bei verschiedenen Fernsehgeräten gibt es manchmal zwei SCART, welche aber nicht identisch sind, einer ist RGB, und einer ist Composite.

auf  Geräten mit zwei unterschiedlichen SCART, ist bei einem davon in der einen Einsxtellund dann das Bild nur S/W.

sieh mal alle Menüs der ATI Fernsehoptionen durch, ob Du so was wie Composite oder RGB siehst wo es was zu verstellen gibt.

falls Du nen Videorecorder hast, probier mal von dem seine SCART anschlüsse ausd, ob auch S/W.


----------



## newboy (22. November 2003)

also durch hin und her versuchen habe ich es geschafft das das bild auf dem fernseher farbe bekommen hat, wobei die qualität eher zu wünschen übrig läßt...aber das müßte doch beweis genug sein das der anschluß eigentlich ok ist, oder
naja jetzt hab ich nur das problem das ich keine  fimle auf dem fernseher sehe...zb: wenn ich ein film einlege und es am rechner abspiele dann sehe ich es ganz normal am monitor aber am fernseher ist ein schwarzer kasten, nbichts zu sehen...woran könnte das denn noch liegen?


----------



## tuxracer (24. November 2003)

Was für ein Betriebssystemhast Du?
Mit welchem Player spielst Du die Filme?
Sind es AVI/DivX/mpg   oder DVD?


----------



## newboy (24. November 2003)

*fast geschafft*

um deine fragen schnell zu beantworten:
Ich hab ME drauf und spiele es mit dem DivX-Player ab.....Die Filme haben avi oder auch mal mpeg......

Also ich glaube ich habe es geschafft...Wenn ich auf Theatermodus gehe und auf Overscan klicke dann habe ich ein Bild auf dem Fernseher und in Farbe....Aber muß es denn sein das ich immer Overscan anklicken muß?


----------



## tuxracer (24. November 2003)

Probiers mal mit PowerDVD zum abspielen.


Das mit dem Overscan einstelloen, könnte möglich sein, dass Du das irgenwie fixieren kannst, aber ich weiss nicht wie, weil ich den DivX Player nicht verwende.


----------



## newboy (30. November 2003)

*DANKE*

einen riesen dank an alle die mir geholfen haben....
hab es nun soweit geschafft das ich ein farb-bild auf meinem fernseher habe und das ist schonmal sehr gut.....
Also dann leute lasst es euch gut gehen und noch einen schönenTag

bis demnächst
-ü-


----------



## carlettii (22. Januar 2004)

*RGB find ich nicht!*

Hallo Zusammen!

Bei mir ist genau dieses Problem vorhanden, dass Ihr geschildert habt! Habe eine Radeon 128MB 8X AGP und mein Fernseher zeigt die Filme nur in Schwarz/Weiss! Wo genau sind dieses Optionen RGB / Composite zu finden! Unter ATI Radeon Eigenschaften  /Color oder Color Management ist dies nicht zu vorhanden! Vielleicht wäre es super, wenn mir jemand den richtigen Treiber mailt! carlettii@bluewin.ch.

Vielen Dank


----------



## tuxracer (22. Januar 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das im Treiber drin ist.

Die ATI Treiber bestehen normalerweise aus drei Teilen, der Treiber das ControlPanel, und Hydravision.

ich glaube, die Funktionen für den Fernseher sind im Control Panel

es gibt auch zum Downloaden ein Komplettset, all in 1, und alle 3 einzeln.


----------



## carlettii (22. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank für eine prompte Antwort!

Die dazugehörigen Softwares zu meiner Grafikkarte Radeon 9200 habe ich installiert! All dieses 3 Teile sind vorhanden, jedoch funktioniert es nicht! Habe vorher eine N-Vidia gehabt und mit dieser war es kein Problem und nebenbei ist mein TV erst 2 Jahre alt! RGB habe ich unter Color Management gefunden und unter TV-Optionen ist Schweiz (PAL) eingestellt! Der TV ist bei mir sowieso auf PAL  eingestellt! 

Obwohl für mich alle  Einstellungen stimmen habe ich immer noch ein Schwarz/Weiss Bild! Kabel und Zubehör habe ich bestimmt das richtige, ansonsten hätte es mit der N-Vidia auch nicht geklappt!

Wenn irgend jemand weiss, oder sogar das gleiche Problem hat, wäre ich froh für jede hilfreiche Information!

Gruss aus der Schweiz

R. Carletti


----------



## newboy (22. Januar 2004)

*scart*

Nabend erstmal....
also leider hab ich schon wieder nur schwarz/weiß bild....ich mußte vor kurzem leider die komplette festplatte formatieren und jetzt geht es nicht mehr...
Ein bekannter hat sich die Karte auch gekauft und bei ihm funktioniert es und der einzige unterschied ist das er seine karte mit dem fernseher über die cinch eingänge verbindet und nicht über scart (so wie ich es mache, weil mein fernseher kein cinch eingang hat). so langsam glaube ich das das die Fehlerquelle ist, oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## carlettii (22. Januar 2004)

Guten Abend!

Nun weiss ich nicht recht, ob ich Scart oder Clinch benütze! Denke aber schon Clinch (runder Stecker mit 4clinch und und irgendwie 1 schwarzer Stecker)! Dies heisst glaube ich S/VHS Kabel! Dies sollte doch ganz einfach sein und vor allem hat es mit der N-Vidia prima geklappt! 

Ehrrlich gesagt bin ich ratlos, denn die Einstellungen sollten alle stimmen!


----------



## tuxracer (23. Januar 2004)

@Newboy


das ist sogar fast 100% so.

bei mir ist es so, dass mein Fernseher 2 SCART Anschlüsse hat, wobei ich aber je nach der Einstellung der Graka entweder nur den einen oder den anderen nehmen kann.

Die Anschlüsse sind also definitiv nicht gleich.sie sind nämlich auch verschieden beschriftet. Zudem habe ich am Fernseher, die möglichkeit, AV2 und AV2S einzustellen, was bewirkt, das ein und derselbe Anschluss anders reagiert.
s/w oder Farbe


----------



## carlettii (23. Januar 2004)

Habe also definitiv S-V Anschluss! Trotzdem weiss ich immer noch nicht, wie aus meinem Schwarz/weiss Bild in einen schönen farbigen TV umstellen kann! Wie bereits erwähnt ist die Radeon 9200  wie auch mein TV auf PAL eingestellt, jedoch ohne Erfolg!

Falls niemand die Lösung weiss, muss ich es wohl bei HIS (http://www.hightech.com.hk/html/index.html) direkt probieren!

R. Carletti


----------



## LizzardDeutschland (21. Februar 2004)

*Farbe Radeon TV-out*

Moin,
ich habe das Problem dahingehend gelöst, dass ich Pin 13 auf 12 umgelötet habe in dem Scart Stecker. Aus irgendwelchen Gründen liegt die Farbinformation auf dem falschen Pin bei meiner Ati Radeo 9000. 
Der WinMediaPlayer 9.0 spielt einige Sachen nicht auf dem TV ab. Bei PowerDVD hatte ich noch kein Problem.
Gruß L


----------



## LizzardDeutschland (21. Februar 2004)

*Radeon 9000 TV-out*

Moin nochmals,
ich habe aber folgendes Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte: Man kann unter Windows mit 2 Monitoren fahren. Einer ist der LCD meines Notebooks und der Zweite ist der TV (angeschlossen an den S-Video des Notebooks). Problem: Ich kann nur das Hintergrundbild von Windows auf meinem TV sehen. Alle anderen Programme oder IconS auf dem Desktop werden nicht angezeigt.
 Woran liegt das ?
GRUß L


----------



## tuxracer (23. Februar 2004)

Ich glaub das ist normal in diesem Modus, Du kannst aber vermutlich ein Fenster nehmen, es in den zweiten Schirm ziehen, und dort dann maximieren?


Wenn das so ist dann ist alles richtig so


----------

